# errore nell'installazione dallo stage 1 [RISOLTO]

## demone

Volevo postare l'errore che ho in fase d'installazione(quando do il comando scripts/bootstrap.sh)  ma  non  riesco a montare il floppy,mi da il seguente errore bash:  mount : command not found

ciao e buona giornata 

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by demone on Wed Oct 01, 2003 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hellraiser

si perke nello stage 1 mi pare non vi sia presento il mount...

se vuoi montare il floppy, fallo prima di dare il "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"

----------

## demone

Come posso fare per postarvi il mio make.conf e l'errore del scripts/bootstrap.sh?  :Shocked: 

----------

## bubble27

A me si monta il floppy con

# mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/qui_scegli_una_dir_ (io la montai provvisoriamente in cdrom)

cmq x demone hai editato /etc/make.conf ????

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## hellraiser

lui intende dire che il comando di mount non gli funge dopo aver scompatto il tar.bz dello stage1...

infatti li non c è il mount...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bubble27

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> lui intende dire che il comando di mount non gli funge dopo aver scompatto il tar.bz dello stage1...
> 
> infatti li non c è il mount...
> 
> 

 

scusa hell ma se nn ha il mount come fa a montare la partiizone di root, boot etc.... ??? 

x demone, quando scompatti lo stage1 ti trovi già in chroot ???

----------

## demone

sto facendo l'installazione e settato il modello del processore nel make.conf

----------

## bubble27

 *demone wrote:*   

> sto facendo l'installazione e settato il modello del processore nel make.conf

 

Quindi prima nn l'avevi fatto ??????  :Shocked: 

no Aplitur aiaiaiaiiaiaiaiiaiai  :Laughing: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## demone

questo  lo fatto in fase d'installazione,come dice la guida di gentoo,cmq lo avevo fatto gia prima!non e che lo sto facendo ora!se riusci a postare l'errore e il make.conf potreste capire meglio

----------

## bsolar

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> scusa hell ma se nn ha il mount come fa a montare la partiizone di root, boot etc.... ??? 
> 
> x demone, quando scompatti lo stage1 ti trovi già in chroot ???

 

Lo stage1 non comprende system, infatti 'emerge system' deve essere eseguito dopo il bootstrap. Per questo il chroot si deve eseguire solo a partizioni montate e stage estratto, all'interno del chroot mancherebbero le utility per poterlo fare.

È quindi importante seguire i comandi della guida nel giusto ordine.

----------

## bubble27

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   scusa hell ma se nn ha il mount come fa a montare la partiizone di root, boot etc.... ??? 
> 
> x demone, quando scompatti lo stage1 ti trovi già in chroot ??? 
> 
> Lo stage1 non comprende system, infatti 'emerge system' deve essere eseguito dopo il bootstrap. Per questo il chroot si deve eseguire solo a partizioni montate e stage estratto, all'interno del chroot mancherebbero le utility per poterlo fare.
> ...

 

Quindi ho un pizzico di ragione  :Shocked:   ?????

----------

## neon

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Quindi ho un pizzico di ragione   ?????

 

mi spiace ma hellraiser ha detto bene... quando chrootti perdi alcune utils come mount...

DEMONE: ricapitoliamo... devi salvare l'output dell'errore su un file, uscire con :

```
exit
```

dalla chroot (così riprendi i comandi come mount) montare il floppy e copiare i file dalla part /mnt/gentoo dentro quella in cui hai montato il floppy

----------

## demone

Forse mi spiego male io!!!! :Embarassed: 

 :Crying or Very sad:   seguo la guida all'installazione di gentoo passo passo ok

 fino al boostrap,li ricevo un errore ,siccome vorrei postarlo insieme al make.conf,ho provato a montare il floppy per copiarci su il make.conf e l'errore,ma mi dice mount :command not foud,come posso fare per postarvi questi due file!tutto chiaro ora!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *demone wrote:*   

> Forse mi spiego male io!!!!
> 
>   seguo la guida all'installazione di gentoo passo passo ok
> 
>  fino al boostrap,li ricevo un errore ,siccome vorrei postarlo insieme al make.conf,ho provato a montare il floppy per copiarci su il make.conf e l'errore,ma mi dice mount :command not foud,come posso fare per postarvi questi due file!tutto chiaro ora!
> ...

 

Tu nell'ambiente chroot salvi il make.conf e il tuo output d'errore da 

qualche parte (es.: in /root). Una volta che hai i file copiati passi alla

console 2 (dove non hai fatto chroot) e li monti il floppy (va perche' usa

il mount del livecd)

```
# mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
```

Poi fai 

```
# cd /mnt/floppy
```

Una volta che sei qui per copiare i file sul dischetto fai

```
# cp /mnt/gentoo/root/make.conf .

# cp /mnt/gentoo/root/nome_file_errore_bootstrap .

# cd

# umount /mnt/floppy
```

----------

## bubble27

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   Quindi ho un pizzico di ragione   ????? 
> 
> mi spiace ma hellraiser ha detto bene... quando chrootti perdi alcune utils come mount...
> 
> DEMONE: ricapitoliamo... devi salvare l'output dell'errore su un file, uscire con :
> ...

 

in chroot lo so ... ma prima di chroottare DEVI averle altrimenti come fai a montare le partizioni di root, boot, etc......??? se è così demone potrebbe (innanzitutto cambiare passwd così dispone anche delle altre console) in una console stare in chroot e nelle altre potrebbe continuare ad usare i comandi messi a disposizione (la maggior parte) dal livecd !!!!

----------

## demone

Finalmente vi posto il make.conf e l'output delle errore del bootstrap

Make .conf

# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

 -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3,

# and pentium4. Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 'buildpkg' is an always-on setting for the emerge

#     flag of the same name. It causes binary packages to be created of all

#     packages that are merged.

#FEATURES="sandbox ccache buildpkg"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

output errore

[32;01mGentoo Linux; [34;01mhttp://www.gentoo.org/[0m

Copyright 2001-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.; Distributed under the GPL

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

Using >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.7.9-r1

Using >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.25

Using >=sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.4

Using >=sys-devel/gcc-3.2

Using 

Using >=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5

Using >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.2-r1

Using sys-libs/zlib

Using >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2.20020112a

Configuring environment...

exporting PROXY=!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

exporting HTTP_PROXY=!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

exporting FTP_PROXY=!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

----------

## demone

Io sto dietro ad un Smootwall puoi essere questo il problema!?Last edited by demone on Wed Oct 01, 2003 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## demone

Finalmente vi posto il make.conf e l'output delle errore del bootstrap

Make .conf

# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

 -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3,

# and pentium4. Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 'buildpkg' is an always-on setting for the emerge

#     flag of the same name. It causes binary packages to be created of all

#     packages that are merged.

#FEATURES="sandbox ccache buildpkg"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

output errore

[32;01mGentoo Linux; [34;01mhttp://www.gentoo.org/[0m

Copyright 2001-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.; Distributed under the GPL

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

Using >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.7.9-r1

Using >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.25

Using >=sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.4

Using >=sys-devel/gcc-3.2

Using 

Using >=sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5

Using >=sys-apps/texinfo-4.2-r1

Using sys-libs/zlib

Using >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2.20020112a

Configuring environment...

exporting PROXY=!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

exporting HTTP_PROXY=!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

exporting FTP_PROXY=!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

!!! Invalid token (not "=") will

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

----------

## hellraiser

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   lui intende dire che il comando di mount non gli funge dopo aver scompatto il tar.bz dello stage1...
> 
> infatti li non c è il mount...
> 
>  
> ...

 

io intendo dopo il chroot...

prima del chroot dato che stai con il livecd, hai tutti i comandi...compreso il "mount"

 :Wink: 

----------

## bubble27

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe" 

#CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe" 

questa ancora nn l'hai settata ???? decommenta in base alla cpu che hai !!!

cmq x l'errore potrebbe essere anche essere quello che dici tu, controlla i vari firewall !!

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and
> 
>  -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.
> ...

 

Ma questa linea è spezzata così o è stata formattata solo in output?  Mi spiego meglio: nel tuo make.conf la riga "-march etc" inizia così o fa parte della riga precedente? Nel caso fosse una nuova riga aggiungi il # davanti, l'errore:

!!! Parse error in /etc/make.conf.

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

è dovuto proprio a questo.

Per i proxy hai per caso installato tu qualcosa/esportato variabili/smanettato? Inoltre sei sicuro che il tuo make.conf sia tutto qui (non dovrebbe esserci anche la parte relativa ai proxy?)?

----------

## hellraiser

infatti dovrebbe esserci anke la parte del proxy...dato ke l'errore riguarda proprio quello...posta bene /etc/make.conf

 :Wink: 

----------

## demone

In base ha cio ke mi avete suggerito a configurato il make.conf ma il problema persiste!

# Copyright 2000-2002 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

-march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp, athlon-4,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3,

# and pentium4. Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# Decent examples:

#

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 'buildpkg' is an always-on setting for the emerge

#     flag of the same name. It causes binary packages to be created of all

#     packages that are merged.

#FEATURES="sandbox ccache buildpkg"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

Il firewall e settato di dafault e non ho fatto smanettamenti sulle variabili,cqm io la mia debian riesco ad aggiornala tranquillamente

----------

## neon

CFLAGS ne basta uno... e dovrebbe essere ottimizzato in base al tuo processore, nella guida dovrebbe spiegarlo...

per editare il make.conf cosa usi?

```
# nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

usi l'opzione "-w"?

qualcuno sa dirmi perchè usano questo editor osceno al posto di vi nell'installazione?

----------

## demone

Si faccio cosi # nano -w /etc/make.conf per editare il file ho setta una sola CFLAGS ora ma ho lo stesso problema

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> Si faccio cosi # nano -w /etc/make.conf per editare il file ho setta una sola CFLAGS ora ma ho lo stesso problema

 

Ma hai letto il mio post?!

Commenta la riga che inizia con " -march=i686", molto probabilmente è quella che crea casino (sempre che effettivamente sia una riga a se stante)!

Su, prova e fammi felice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè usano questo editor osceno al posto di vi nell'installazione?

 

Forse perchè è molto più facile e user-friendly di vi?  :Wink: 

----------

## demone

Shew avevi ragione tu,xro la utilizzavo xke ho letto sulla guida di linux&co che ottimizzava i pacchetti al massimo per il tuo processore Cmq ti ringrazio adesso metto risolto ciao

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Forse perchè è molto più facile e user-friendly di vi? 

 

 :Sad:  preferirei avere una scelta... e poi non conosco una sola persona che usa linux e non ha la sindrome di "esc :"

----------

## shev

 *demone wrote:*   

> Shew avevi ragione tu,xro la utilizzavo xke ho letto sulla guida di linux&co che ottimizzava i pacchetti al massimo per il tuo processore

 

Certo, -march serve per ottimizzare la compilazione, ma quella che hai decommentato tu è solo una riga che spiega le varie opzioni, -march va poi impostato nella variabile cflags (che infatti trovi alla fine dei commenti)  :Very Happy: 

Nel tuo caso usi -mcpu al posto di -march, ma poco importa ai fii del discorso (per sapere la differenza tra i due fa una berev ricerca su questo forum, è argomento discusso più volte).

L'importante è che ora vada tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Forse perchè è molto più facile e user-friendly di vi?  
> 
>  preferirei avere una scelta... e poi non conosco una sola persona che usa linux e non ha la sindrome di "esc :"

 

Comunque hai la scelta se vai nel tuo /etc/resolv.conf trovi

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque hai la scelta se vai nel tuo /etc/resolv.conf trovi
> 
> # Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.
> 
> EDITOR="/bin/nano"
> ...

 

intendevo in fase di installazione... alla fine lo emergo sempre   :Very Happy: 

non ti nascondo che dopo aver editato quel file premo con soddisfazione due volte "d" sulla stringa di nano invece di commentarlo (un neon che ultimamente si accontenta di poco per godere sadicamente [molto triste come cosa])  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> non ti nascondo che dopo aver editato quel file premo con soddisfazione due volte "d" sulla stringa di nano invece di commentarlo (un neon che ultimamente si accontenta di poco per godere sadicamente [molto triste come cosa]) 

 

A me non dispiace affatto nano.

----------

## koma

nano è un ottimo editor . Anche io usavo vim ma è bastato poco per passare a nano .. ad esempio che c'è in italiano  :Razz: 

----------

## bubble27

 *koma wrote:*   

> nano è un ottimo editor . Anche io usavo vim ma è bastato poco per passare a nano .. ad esempio che c'è in italiano 

 

anche vim è in ita se setti il locale !!!! .... -INSERISCI-   :Laughing:  !!!!! xò nano devo dire che ha il suo stile.... nn male anche lui..... 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bsolar

Colgo l'occasione per stroncare la flame sul miglior editor (VIM ovviamente).

Restate on-topic, grazie.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

Grunf   :Confused: 

----------

